# Never Ceases To Amaze Me What People Video



## JPizzle 09

As far as I knew, we could only take one... and baiting wasn't allowed...


----------



## SWMbruiser

Didn't see the bait. But it also may not be Michigan. Some states allow you to take more than one...


----------



## JPizzle 09

SWMbruiser said:


> Didn't see the bait. But it also may not be Michigan. Some states allow you to take more than one...


The Description of the video states MI... Birds clearly feeding on something good in that tiny spot to fight over it.


----------



## SWMbruiser

Jerrit Parrish said:


> The Description of the video states MI... Birds clearly feeding on something good in that tiny spot to fight over it.


Did not see that part. When you post the video on here. It does not show the description on YouTube just links the video direct to this website


----------



## Firefighter

Where's the YouTube link? 

I also didn't see any bait, and birds will destroy an area looking for bugs and acorns...

Edit: Found the link. You are correct in the description saying "persuit of a wild Michigan gobbler". And there's no way that's fall, sooooooo...


----------



## Namrock

Is it just me or did anyone else think that dude was a doofus? Petting his gun like that telling it 2 be patient lol. & He must have used invisible paper to print his kill tags on. Oh good grief thanks for the laugh.


----------



## JPizzle 09

Haha - Understandable. Here is the opening line from the description "On this episode Aaron goes in the Turkey woods in persuit of the Wild Michigan Gobbler~The action was fast and the blade was bloody! "
Side not, if you click the "YouTube" icon in the lower right of the player, it will take you to the original video to read more if you would so please.


----------



## Nostromo

Nice birds though.


----------



## Sprytle

Maybe it was on a private enclosure??


----------



## TKZ Outdoors

I love petting my gun


----------



## flockshot

Sprytle said:


> Maybe it was on a private enclosure??



Gonna find out ......


----------



## Liver and Onions

Sprytle said:


> Maybe it was on a private enclosure??


Even if this was on an enclosed(fenced) deer or pig ranch, if this is Michigan would not Michigan rules still be in affect because the birds would be free to fly from the enclosure at any time ?

L & O


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Liver and Onions said:


> Even if this was on an enclosed(fenced) deer or pig ranch, if this is Michigan would not Michigan rules still be in affect because the birds would be free to fly from the enclosure at any time ?
> 
> L & O


Exactly state rules still apply


----------



## Nostromo

DEDGOOSE said:


> Exactly state rules still apply


Even for domestic turkey? Or are the rules similar to say Pheasants or ducks?


----------



## DEDGOOSE

Nostromo said:


> Even for domestic turkey? Or are the rules similar to say Pheasants or ducks?


Dunno just know if you're hunting a "wild" turkey as guy said and in a pen (which we have no clue yay or nay" you must abide by same laws as outside.

If your shooting planted birds dunno


----------



## timbrhuntr

This just got interesting. I read about a couple elk hunters getting caught when they posted a hunt and locals saw it a reported that is wasn't the area named because of the scenery in the footage. They both plead guilty after getting caught !


----------



## Nostromo

I get the feeling the whole thing was just a big put-on.


----------



## Sisdidicko

I'm


----------



## Aaronjeep2

I feel like I've seen this guy fishing before.


----------



## Namrock

Aaronjeep2 said:


> I feel like I've seen this guy fishing before.


Yeah me 2 & he's in the boat you steer clear of.


----------



## Aaronjeep2

I think maybe huroc park I've seen him or maybe he posted pics on here.


----------



## MISTURN3

I don't recognize him from huroc park but that doesn't mean he hasn't been there. Didn't see bait either but there are numbers of things hidden easily by leaves.


----------



## Robert Holmes

I don't have an opinion other than I did not see tags on the birds and I am sure that the DNR will expand the pictures looking for bait. They can match the tree types to see if it is in Michigan or not.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Nostromo said:


> I get the feeling the whole thing was just a big put-on.


I think you might be correct. Some people go to a good amount of effort to put out a video that has been put together to get others riled up. Hope we get the DNR report eventually.

L & O


----------



## plugger

I am guessing southern on this one.


----------



## birdhntr

Same behavior as turkeys under a bird feeder.questionable


----------



## sureshotscott

If his extra camerabuddy has a tag, is that legal in MI?


----------



## flockshot

sureshotscott said:


> If his extra camerabuddy has a tag, is that legal in MI?


No. The person with the tag must complete the kill. 

Killing into another hunters limit (also known as a blind limit) is also illegal.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter

sureshotscott said:


> If his extra camerabuddy has a tag, is that legal in MI?


No


----------



## koz bow

That shell he drops while loading his gun is a slug. Yikes!!


----------



## zimmzala

koz bow said:


> That shell he drops while loading his gun is a slug. Yikes!!


I thought that same thing. He had one slug and 1 #4 shot


----------



## Smith&Brownie

I see he removed "Michigan" from the description of his video now.


----------



## GVDocHoliday

https://www.facebook.com/aaron.nelson.716970


----------



## fishinfanatic19

Any follow up story?


----------



## GVDocHoliday

Nope. Just thought the guy seemed douchey, found his Facebook page....initial impressions confirmed.


----------



## bigmac

Can't play the video....sounds very interesting


----------



## ericzerka24




----------



## ericzerka24




----------



## noshow

Won't be getting a dime from me. Took a hunting opportunity away from someone by ILLEGALLY harvesting two turkeys and video taped it. Bravo buddy bravo!


----------



## noshow

Ceases to amaze me that people would actually help find him to pay his fines.


----------



## flockshot

"Cash me ousside, how bow dat?" Lmao


----------



## fishinfanatic19

Hopefully he hunts within the three years and posts it on social media and gets caught again!!! What a loser


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

If I was a CO in that area I'd be following him around like crazy. Just to show I care.


----------



## Aaronjeep2

flockshot said:


> "Cash me ousside, how bow dat?" Lmao


Hahahah


----------



## QDMAMAN

flockshot said:


> "Cash me ousside, how bow dat?" Lmao



I got him talking on the Youtube page "comment" section. Poor ba4tard can't help himself. Follow along as this guy continues to incriminate himself! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## snortwheeze

Amazing people video incriminating law breaking video's. How dumb are people, REALLY. My neice just got busted for videoing something she should've never done !!! All i told her is wtf kid, don't video yourself


----------



## Aaronjeep2

QDMAMAN said:


> I got him talking on the Youtube page "comment" section. Poor ba4tard can't help himself. Follow along as this guy continues to incriminate himself! :lol::lol::lol:


Which video is it on I want to have fun to.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Aaronjeep2 said:


> Which video is it on I want to have fun to.


The one in the OP.


----------



## flockshot

He'll be caught again.


----------



## flockshot

Aaronjeep2 said:


> View attachment 257631
> 
> Hahahah


Lmao. Threats now. We just want to cross from dnr violations to state criminal statutes now don't we lmao


----------



## QDMAMAN

Tony Smith4 hours ago
Did you figure out who the "lettuce roper" was that turned you in for poaching?
1











View all 5 replies
 

Tony Smith2 hours ago
Dang man! Did they get your fishin privliges too or just huntin?
1











 

Aaron Nelson1 hour ago
Just hunting~~If Was fishing too, I would really be in trouble after my last Uploads ..... My son is gunna have to be doin the shooting for the next 3 years................................................
1








Hide replies

 

Aaron Nelson3 hours ago
As much as I would Like to know~~Better I dont because I would be in Jail!
1








 

Tony Smith2 hours ago
Kinda stiff fine, dontcha think? Have you been caught before or something?
1











 

Aaron Nelson2 hours ago
Hell ya I think! Courts are all about the money these days! Never been in trouble with the DNR before!
1








 

Tony Smith2 hours ago
Dang man! Did they get your fishin privliges too or just huntin?
1











 

Aaron Nelson1 hour ago
Just hunting~~If Was fishing too, I would really be in trouble after my last Uploads ..... My son is gunna have to be doin the shooting for the next 3 years................................................


----------



## flockshot

"I just don't get it". We agree lmao 

I like game better too. That's why we defend our game laws so it's there to enjoy.


----------



## QDMAMAN

District 7 report


CO Cary Foster responded to a Report All Poaching complaint that linked him to a


“YouTube” video showing a subject killing two turkeys with one shotgun blast. A quick

look at the suspect’s RSS purchases revealed the suspect had not purchased any 2017

turkey tags. Upon making contact with the suspect, a confession was quickly obtained.

The suspect admitted he shot both turkeys with one shot and he had not purchased any

tags. He advised he did not know why he put it on “YouTube.” Both turkey parts were

seized as evidence and enforcement action was taken.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/4-23-2017_-_5-6-2017_571362_7.pdf


----------



## Smith&Brownie

Your conversation with him is priceless!


----------



## Liver and Onions

QDMAMAN said:


> ..
> 
> look at the suspect’s RSS purchases revealed the suspect had not purchased any 2017
> 
> turkey tags.
> ...........


That explains the 2K fine. I was thinking he at least had a license since he was taping. SMH

L & O


----------



## Aaronjeep2

QDMAMAN said:


> District 7 report
> 
> 
> CO Cary Foster responded to a Report All Poaching complaint that linked him to a
> 
> 
> “YouTube” video showing a subject killing two turkeys with one shotgun blast. A quick
> 
> look at the suspect’s RSS purchases revealed the suspect had not purchased any 2017
> 
> turkey tags. Upon making contact with the suspect, a confession was quickly obtained.
> 
> The suspect admitted he shot both turkeys with one shot and he had not purchased any
> 
> tags. He advised he did not know why he put it on “YouTube.” Both turkey parts were
> 
> seized as evidence and enforcement action was taken.
> 
> http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/4-23-2017_-_5-6-2017_571362_7.pdf


Just keeps getting better and better hahah


----------



## wavie

Dang, he's produced offspring. That should be a fine in itself.


----------



## Smith&Brownie

wavie said:


> Dang, he's produced offspring. That should be a fine in itself.


Lol


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I'm a victim waaaahhhh! Someone needs to show him what true sportsman are and think of him. Him and his merry band of thugs are a disgrace.


----------



## QDMAMAN

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I'm a victim waaaahhhh! Someone needs to show him what true sportsman are and think of him. Him and his merry band of thugs are a disgrace.


I'm still shaking my head at all of "you da man" comments for this friggen dirt bag poacher!


----------

